# WANTED - Grass Livery in Berkshire or surrounding areas



## Sophire (9 April 2016)

I'm looking for grazing livery in or around the Berkshire area for 1 retired mare. Happy to be in a herd with mares and geldings, easy to keep. Just outside Reading currently so if within a reasonable distance I need basic grass livery, if further afield will need checking as well. Please PM if you know of anything suitable. Thank you.


----------



## Zoe67 (24 May 2016)

are you the maidenhead side of reading?


----------



## Gingersmum (11 June 2016)

Sophire said:



			I'm looking for grazing livery in or around the Berkshire area for 1 retired mare. Happy to be in a herd with mares and geldings, easy to keep. Just outside Reading currently so if within a reasonable distance I need basic grass livery, if further afield will need checking as well. Please PM if you know of anything suitable. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I can offer retirement grazing in Wokingham if you are still looking ?


----------

